# ACCA classes in Mannheim



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, everyone. Please I'm moving to Germany soon. Are there any ACCA classes in Mannheim. Please I need information on this. Thanks.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/46852-acca-mannheim.html


----------

